# Psychrometric charts



## ksprayberry (Apr 9, 2012)

Probably a silly question, but do they give you more than one psychrometric chart in the test booklet to plot processes on? I can imagine having one chart for the afternoon session and trying to make sense of it all. You can't or shouldn't plot the processes on your own can you? I figured not, that would be like writing the quesiton down.

Hung up on this psych chart thing.

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh snap. You bring up an excellent point. I am T/F and taking the exam for the first time, so hopefully someone who has taken the PE and HVAC can talk to this.

I have a psych chart printed out that I am bringing in a binder, but I hadn't thought about not being able to write on it since you can only write on your test book or answer sheet. While taking the 2010 practice test (T/F) this worked out okay for me, but damn, if you are taking HVAC, I could see how one chart might not work out so well.....


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe they're assuming you will be erasing the points once you're done with the problems. I'm hoping there will be at least one in the morning and one in the afternoon. You definitely can't write on your own psych chart so you need to use theirs.


----------



## MizzouMatt (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah I hope that they give us multiple charts but one wound not be terrible. I am still bringing charts with different elevations and SI charts just in case. I also have charts that show vapor pressure incase we get one of those problems.


----------



## r_mojo1 (Apr 11, 2012)

I printed out 4 PSYCH charts and taped them to the front and back of my HVAC reference books. It will be easy to use them during the exam. One of them, is easy to read the Enthalpy, the other is easier to read the values on the center of the chart.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you think I should bring psych charts at different elevations for the am portion? Right now I just have the psych chart at sea level and it's all I've needed in doing the MERM problems and 6MS HVAC breadth.


----------



## r_mojo1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Do you think I should bring psych charts at different elevations for the am portion? Right now I just have the psych chart at sea level and it's all I've needed in doing the MERM problems and 6MS HVAC breadth.


For the morning portion, I would not worry about bringing anything other than the Sea level chart. For the afternoon, you might need a chart for low temp, just in case they give you a very low temp where is hard to find the w and h values.


----------

